# Real sunlight



## Pyrate (Feb 3, 2022)

Ok, I have so far managed to do everything wrong and my tiny plant still wants to grow. 
the winter temps here are 45-55 degrees so I’m growing indoors. The next few days are going to be unseasonable warm. Sunny and 69-70. Would it be ok to take my plant out from the closet and give it some real sunlight then put it back so it gets 16 hrs of light.


----------



## Airbone (Feb 3, 2022)

Don’t think it would hurt as long as conditions are about the same in your indoor grow as outside.
Keep in mind though drastic change in temp and humidity can slow things down. And there are bugs outside.
I wouldn’t personally but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks for your opinion AirBone! I’m looking for opinions


----------



## boo (Feb 3, 2022)

going from inside to outside will certainly bring bugs into the picture...no harm using sunlight but critters will be part of the equasion...I live in florida and wouldn't dare grow outdoors...


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

Good point Boo.  Also outside bugs are eaten, inside they are in a good environment for reproducing. You could set a plant outside for one day and in a week infestation could happen.


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks y’all! I appreciate the responses


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

go ahead and put them plants outside for some real sunlight , your plants will thank you later

and do not worry about bugs , it is to cold for them right now

and as a preventative , go ahead and spray some Pyganic on those plants before you take them outdoors

what flavors are you growing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

I've done that many times with no problems but to each his own.


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 4, 2022)

Since this is my first planting I am only growing one. I have Kush OG and Kitchen Sink seeds


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> Since this is my first planting I am only growing one. I have Kush OG and Kitchen Sink seeds




you will be fine outdoors , those kush can take the cold


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 4, 2022)

Oh wow!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> Oh wow!


----------

